# after hitting pothole car just started pouring out motor oil



## vdubguap (May 20, 2014)

so my wife hit a pothole in these mean streets of New York after she hit the pothole she told me the car just started pouring out motor oil she said once she saw the oil leaking she parked the car so tomorrow we are getting the car towed to a mechanic one who specializes in volkswagen .... so I'm here asking what are some of the things that could have broke that motor oil was leaking ...im hoping that she just broke the oil filter off but a friend who had a gti told me it could be the oil pump either way the car is getting fixed i was just hoping for some ideas of what it could be so i can prepare myself for the bad news tomorrow


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Probably busted a hole in the oil pan.


----------



## ajorgenson (May 15, 2014)

Someone I knew hit a rail road track going way too fast with their car. They took out their oil pan. Could be similar to what happened with her car.


----------



## GTIMike1.8T (Jan 15, 2006)

I busted 3 oil pans in my mk4. I hit something hard the other day up front on my mk6. Car has an owie and is bleeding all over the place


----------



## whatever54 (Aug 26, 2013)

Oil pan trauma is a pretty common issue with vw's. My son toasted his mk4 TDI hitting a block of ice last winter.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Landskroner said:


> Oil pan trauma is a pretty common issue with vw's.


And not other makes? What other makes to you follow to know their issues?


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Not enough info on the vehicle.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

File a claim with the city or county where it happened. They may pay for the repair. Most cities have risk funds set aside for this type of incident.


----------



## tunermaybe (Jul 22, 2008)

Most definitely the oil pan.
I busted one in my old mkIV jetta wagon TDI while driving down my cousins dirt road. Hit two pot holes simultaneously. It was that, or trying to drive thru a ditch.
Get the pan replaced and invest in a skidplate so it doesnt happen again.


----------

